# Holy Shit Getting Better



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, just had a 10 minutes space out back into reality. Then I snapped back to DP. (funny how it reversed) But I was entirely there, and in that state I don't think I would ever think of DP... which is why so many people don't come to the forums after they recover. They simply forget about this bullshit.

But I was back completely, and it was because I had stopped avoiding some work that was really stressing me out. I was just entirely involved in doing it. Acceptance and commitment baby!

the process continues


----------



## Dream State (Mar 25, 2011)

That's great news, PhoenixDown! I've had a few days like that over the past 5 years, and they're the best. For me, at least, it assures me that I'm not actually nuts, and that I can beat this. We all can!


----------

